# I'm here!



## ElLector (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm in South Korea!  I got in last night, and it's HOT AND HUMID right now!  I'm in Kimhae, South Korea, 20 minutes from Pusan, South Korea (the second largest city).  I was worried about charging my Kindle, but it charged okay.  I encountered no problems.  

There's a true staring contest going on.  Well, I obviously stand out.  Not many Puerto Ricans in Kimhae.  I am loving this experience.  I'll inform you more, and I'll take pics.  I don't have a camera at the moment, but once I get one, I'll post them here.

Okay, gonna take a walk.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

How very exciting.  Enjoy yourself and anxiously awaiting the photos.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Hey!!! Happy to see (hear) from you. You stand out alright; with teeth and abs like yours the natives can't compete.  How are you?  Get much time to read?  We miss you.  We've been talking a lot about fears and phobias and the movies "the Hangover" and "The Proposal" not to mention, the deaths of Farrah Fawcett and Michael Jackson.  Check out the freebies there are a couple of new ones.  Wiccan Wiccan Ways and Paranoia. All the best our golden boy.  The ladies on the boards miss your avatar!!  Keep smiling. Please check in again and BE SAFE.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Hiya El...great to hear from you 

Glad you arrived safely,and seem to like it so far.

Keep us posted


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

El: Dori has kept us very well entertained in your absence.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

It is good to hear from you. I am glad you got there okay. What is the time difference?


----------



## ElLector (Feb 13, 2009)

It's 11:44 AM, Sunday morning.  

I will continue to keep you all posted.  I'm so glad that the Internet can connect us all, regardless of where we're at.

My friend asked me if the people here traveled with "carriages and stuff".

My answer:  "Well, if you think a Mercedes Benz is a carriage, then, yes, they travel with carriages and stuff."  Seriously, my friend, seriously?


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

How exciting for you!  
I look forward to your posts about life in South Korea.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

ElLector said:


> It's 11:44 AM, Sunday morning.
> 
> I will continue to keep you all posted. I'm so glad that the Internet can connect us all, regardless of where we're at.
> 
> ...


Elector: It is good that you can still keep in touch with us. It is too bad our New York Group was not getting together when you were here.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

I "know" someone on another board who went there to teach and work on her martial arts and she came home with a Korean husband   

Enjoy everything and good luck with Korean language and tell us all the good stories


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

EL ~ happy you arrived safley. What a wonderful oppurtunity you have. Looking forward to seeing pictures aw well as hearing all of the  experiences you will have.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

What an exciting time for you!  I can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Enjoy but be safe...lots of pics.  Enjoy your youth you can never go back; appreciate it while you can.  Some wish they could travel like you.  I'm so truly happy for you.  Keep in touch.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Enjoy your trip!

If you get the chance, go to the Yong Pyong resort. It's a little pricey, but it's absolutely gorgeous. It's hands down my favourite place in Korea ... and then of course there's the Dongdaemun (sp?) and Namdaemun markets.

Hope you have tons of fun!


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

So exciting please keep us updated and post pics asap!


----------



## dollcrazy (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm glad you got there safe and sound. Enjoy every minute and keep us posted with pics and stories. I can't wait to hear all of your adventures.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks for staying in touch.  Hope you like your work there.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

How exciting. Keep us updated. We can be your personal journal.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

How is it where you are with the whole N. Korea thing going on?


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

cheerio said:


> How is it where you are with the whole N. Korea thing going on?


I was wondering about that myself.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

How long are you there for? I know it's a work visa right? So is that 6 months?


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Sugar said:


> I was wondering about that myself.


me 3


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

El - I have been wondering all weekend when we would hear from you, so glad you checked in with us.  Can you tell you have a cyber family that cares    In my "other" life I had to send folks to Korea all the time and they absolutely loved it, and I know you will take full advantage of your opportunity.  But don't forget us!


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Sos glad you  arrived safe and sound.  I can't wait to hear all about your new adventures!


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks for letting us know you made it okay - be safe and have fun.  Try some really weird (by US standards) and let us know what it's like


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

ElLector said:


> I'm in South Korea! I got in last night, and it's HOT AND HUMID right now! I'm in Kimhae, South Korea, 20 minutes from Pusan, South Korea (the second largest city). I was worried about charging my Kindle, but it charged okay. I encountered no problems.
> 
> There's a true staring contest going on. Well, I obviously stand out. Not many Puerto Ricans in Kimhae. I am loving this experience. I'll inform you more, and I'll take pics. I don't have a camera at the moment, but once I get one, I'll post them here.
> 
> Okay, gonna take a walk.


 Okay, so be honest. How is the "Lady Scenery" there??


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

El, glad to hear you made it there fine. Looking forward to more reports and pictures!

EllenR


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

El - I'm glad you had a safe trip.  I hope you plan to share all your adventures with us.

If I can't experience it myself, I plan to live vicariously through you!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

> Okay, so be honest. How is the "Lady Scenery" there??


He really wants to know what the going rate is for call girls...lol.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

sjc said:


> He really wants to know what the going rate is for call girls...lol.


LOL that post really made me "laugh out loud" Thanks sjc


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

El, check in when you have a minute. Let us know how you are doing.

L


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

> He really wants to know what the going rate is for call girls...lol.





> LOL that post really made me "laugh out loud" Thanks sjc


Glad I could be of _*"service"*_.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I was wondering about you today, El.  Somehow I completely missed this thread and I was not aware you were already in S. Korea.  I'm glad you made it safe.  
Please try to post when you can.  We miss you around here, and would love to be able to keep up with your adventure.
deb


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm sure Elector has been really busy in his new venture.  I hope he thinks of us soon and updates us.  
deb


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

drenee said:


> I'm sure Elector has been really busy in his new venture. I hope he thinks of us soon and updates us.
> deb


Ditto - he is surely having some very interesting experiences.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I'll second that.  
I was thinking of our friend the other day; and hoping that all is well and that he is safe.  I'm sure he will give us a yell (hopefully) when he has a free moment; as he knows we all worry.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Isn't it funny how great minds work? I have been thinking about him myself! Hopefully we will hear something soon. In this case, no news is good news  I hope I hope I hope


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I hope we hear from him soon.


----------

